# Lifestyle and Evangelism - what are they and how do they rate?



## Pergamum (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello;

What exactly is lifestyle evangelism and friendship evangelism? And how do they rate Scripturally?

In Peter we are told always to be ready to give an answer... but is this answer really evangelism or merely a response when needed?


Also, is there anything fishy about the premise of friendship evangelism, making friends to evangelize. Seems deceptive. Isn't it easier for the Gospel to spread within a web of relations that already exists rather than try to make new friends to lead them to Jesus?

Any thoughts?


----------



## JBaldwin (Feb 24, 2008)

> _What exactly is lifestyle evangelism and friendship evangelism? And how do they rate Scripturally_?





I think the type of "lifestyle evangelism" you are talking about is those who go out into all sorts of places with the specific intention of blending in so that they can have an opportunity to share the gospel with someone. EffectiveEvangelism.com suggests that people "Find a "fishing hole" and go there regularly. Don't wait for sinners to approach you; go to them." 



14 Do all things without grumbling or questioning, 15 that you may be blameless and innocent, children of God without blemish in the midst of a crooked and twisted generation, among whom you shine as lights in the world, (Phil. 2:14, 15 esv)

Our pastor is preaching through Philippians, and he focused on these vereses this morning, particularly vs. 15 which I believe support the idea that we are to live in such a way that others come to Christ through our "blameless" and "innocent" lives. In other words, we are children of God who should live without blemish in world that is mared by sin. We are like shining lights to them simply because we are so different. 

I am totally against making friends simply to convert them, that is deceptive and dishonest and would put a believer right back into the category of "crooked" and "perverse". However, when we love God and live holy lives before the world, they cannot help but see Christ in us. It is that which often which God uses to draw the lost to Him. That is really the only "lifestyle evangelism" that I can see in Scripture.


----------



## MW (Feb 24, 2008)

If the New Testament has any say in the matter, evangelism takes place when an authorised preacher of the gospel officially proclaims what God has done in Christ for the reconciling of sinners and calls upon sinners to repent and believe in order to be saved. Upon profession of faith and repentance the same authorised preacher is warranted in administering baptism, as a sign and seal of salvation and entrance into the visible church, both to the professor and his household. Where there is no authority to publicly admit persons into the visible church by means of baptism, there is no evangelism in the biblical sense of the term. Besides this, all believers ought to maintain a good confession before the world by sharing their faith where opportunity presents and shining their light by good works adorning their Christian profession.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 24, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> If the New Testament has any say in the matter, evangelism takes place when an authorised preacher of the gospel officially proclaims what God has done in Christ for the reconciling of sinners and calls upon sinners to repent and believe in order to be saved. Upon profession of faith and repentance the same authorised preacher is warranted in administering baptism, as a sign and seal of salvation and entrance into the visible church, both to the professor and his household. Where there is no authority to publicly admit persons into the visible church by means of baptism, there is no evangelism in the biblical sense of the term. Besides this, all believers ought to maintain a good confession before the world by sharing their faith where opportunity presents and shining their light by good works adorning their Christian profession.



So, all are to "share" and give a "good confession" but are not to evangelize because that is only the job of specialized people? 

What is the difference in these technical terms then? 

Can an evangelist ever "share his faith" then, or must he always just "evangelize"? I fail to see why some words are used for different people when similar activities are done. 

Also, you mention that if baptism cannot happen then evangelism cannot happen. What happens then if you are passing through a city and are not staying? For it to be evangelims then, you would have to only count those cases where your efforts ended in baptism as 'Evangelism"... this seems like needless confusion. 

Baptism and evangelism are connected, but not as connected as you would suppose. 

For instance, what if your calling as an elder is to train others to become pastors and when "evangelism" occur it is not you that baptizes but one of these newly trained pastors. 


Your answer is just a little too pat.


----------



## MW (Feb 24, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Your answer is just a little too pat.



That's why I prefaced it with, "if the NT has any say in the matter."

Of course a preacher can share his faith. That doesn't mean those who share their faith can evangelise.

Concerning your question on baptism, please read carefully what was written. It wasn't stated that they *must* baptise, but merely that they must have the authority to baptise. Paul might choose to not baptise and concentrate on preaching, and leave the matter of baptism to others who were authorised to administer it. But the fact is he was possessed with the authority to baptise -- that is the point.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 24, 2008)

Okay, that sounds better.


But...you did preface it with "if the NT has any say in the matter." However, from the NT I see Philip and Stephen preaching. And in Acts 8 it appears that the apostles stayed in Jerusalem and the others were scattered, preaching wherever they went.

What are the differences betwen evangelizing, sharing, witnessing and preaching?


----------



## MW (Feb 24, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> But...you did preface it with "if the NT has any say in the matter." However, from the NT I see Philip and Stephen preaching. And in Acts 8 it appears that the apostles stayed in Jerusalem and the others were scattered, preaching wherever they went.
> 
> What are the differences betwen evangelizing, sharing, witnessing and preaching?



First, "Stephen, full of faith and power, did great wonders and miracles among the people," Acts 6:8. Hence he received an extraordinary call. Likewise Philip, Acts 21:8, 9, is called an "evangelist."

Secondly, Acts 8:4 makes a statement concerning "they that were scattered abroad," it doesn't say everyone who was scattered abroad preached the word. The following narrative gives us an example of this being done by specific people, and nowhere does the book of Acts lead us to believe this was done by any other than men set apart for the purpose. The book emphasises "setting apart," e.g., Acts 13:1-3, which would be to no effect if such setting apart was not necessary to the task of preaching.

Thirdly, "evangelising" in a limited sense is an activity which includes not only preaching the gospel but also the work of individuals in setting the house of God in order; but in an extended sense it is used in the NT for the official proclamation of the gospel by those set apart to it. "Sharing" is just that -- a private communication of one's personal beliefs to another. "Witnessing" is technically an apostolic function, and belongs to those who saw and heard Christ. But it might also have an extended meaning of testifying to what one has heard preached by others. At this point the witnessing is not to Christ as seen and heard, but as reported by others and believed personally. Finally, preaching is official proclamation of the truth as it is in Jesus, and is done by none other than those who are sent, Rom. 10:15.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 24, 2008)

Matthew Henry on Acts 8.1:



> _They were all scattered abroad_ (v. 1), not all the believers, but all the preachers, who were principally struck at, and against whom warrants were issued out to take them up.


----------



## JBaldwin (Feb 24, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> If the New Testament has any say in the matter, evangelism takes place when an authorised preacher of the gospel officially proclaims what God has done in Christ for the reconciling of sinners and calls upon sinners to repent and believe in order to be saved. Upon profession of faith and repentance the same authorised preacher is warranted in administering baptism, as a sign and seal of salvation and entrance into the visible church, both to the professor and his household. Where there is no authority to publicly admit persons into the visible church by means of baptism, there is no evangelism in the biblical sense of the term. Besides this, all believers ought to maintain a good confession before the world by sharing their faith where opportunity presents and shining their light by good works adorning their Christian profession.



Based on what you just said, my conversion could not have happened when it did, because my older sister came home from a meeting at church one evening and told me about the Lord, and I responded and gave my heart to the Lord. Baptism did not happend until 5 years later.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 24, 2008)

Andrew, if the warrents were taken up for them, then they were being targetted for arrest. But earlier in Acts 8 we see that women too were arrested. Does this mean that they too were preaching? Or maybe they were providing the hospitality in their homes for the preachers?


----------



## MW (Feb 24, 2008)

JBaldwin said:


> Based on what you just said, my conversion could not have happened when it did, because my older sister came home from a meeting at church one evening and told me about the Lord, and I responded and gave my heart to the Lord. Baptism did not happend until 5 years later.



The NT doesn't view conversion in the revivalistic sense of a moment of decision. Your older sister telling you about the Lord is certainly valuable and commendable, and your "persuasion" might be owing in large part to her efforts; but your knowledge of Christianity would be owing more to the preaching of the Word than you are probably discerning. And I am guessing you were established in the truth of Christianity by the preaching of the Word prior to being baptised.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 24, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Adam, if the warrents were taken up for them, then they were being targetted for arrest. But earlier in Acts 8 we see that women too were arrested. Does this mean that they too were preaching? Or maybe they were providing the hospitality in their homes for the preachers?



Is this question for me? My name is Andrew. "Earlier in Acts 8"? My reference was to Acts 8.1. Are you referring to Acts 8.3 or something else? If Acts 8.3, I would venture to suppose that when Saul entered the houses where the worship of Jesus was being conducted, he arrested all those he found without regard to sex. I don't think from this passage it can be reasonably inferred that the women were preaching, merely that they were present at the worship services; in other words, I don't believe they were targeted by warrant as the (male) preachers were.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 24, 2008)

Yep, Thanks Andrew. Sorry I just read Houseparent's thread and was still thinking Adam when I typed Andrew....

I am trying to flesh out the diferences between the terms we so often use, such as evangelism, witness, preach, proclaim, share, testify, confess, etc.


----------



## Herald (Feb 24, 2008)

> The NT doesn't view conversion in the revivalistic sense of a moment of decision.



Matthew, I suppose this strays into the arena of regeneration where it is possible to be regenerate but not yet saved. Still, allow me to pose a hypothetical just for the sake of discussion.

Let's say Bob (a Christian), enters into a discussion with Joe. Bob shares with Joe the gospel. For the sake of our discussion he shares with him "Romans Road": All are sinners (3:23), the wages of sin is death (6:23), the gift of God is eternal life through Jesus Christ our Lord (6:23), God's love is extended to us while still sinners (5:8), we are called to confess and believe (10:9,10). Conversation ensues and Joe is convicted of his sin. He recognizes he stands under God's judgment and places his faith in Christ. He truly repents and seeks out Bob's church in order to learn and grow in regards to his faith. No sinners prayer. No going forward at a altar call. Is it possible in this type of scenario for Joe to actually have come to faith in Christ? Even though Bob is not a licensed preacher, the word of God was proclaimed (shared, if you will) with Joe. It was the word, met with faith, that saved; not Bob. I agree that we should not approach salvation in the revivalist sense, but did not salvation come to the Philippian jailer and his household when they believed?

Thoughts?


----------



## MW (Feb 24, 2008)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Is it possible in this type of scenario for Joe to actually have come to faith in Christ?



Bill, certainly, yes; and he might even have come to faith in Christ despite saying a "sinner's prayer." But this is a matter which others have no way of ascertaining. A person can't say "I'm saved" and immediately expect everyone to say, "Hallelujah." What makes him saved? He must at least have a sound knowledge of the truth. How do Christians know when to receive him as a brother in Christ? When they see he at least has a sound knowledge of the truth.

It is at this point -- the point of the communion of saints -- where the ordinary means of grace are so important. Individually the person may know they are saved, but without the ordinary means of grace the church has no way of knowing it. So really, for the person's own good, it is necessary to submit to the ordinary means of grace, and to see one's salvation as budding and growing in submission thereto.

We can observe three points in this respect. (1.) Where is baptism? Upon conversion in the NT we find people being urged to, and subsequently complying with, baptism. Upon being baptised they are received as brethren. (2.) The person's experience is "individual," such that the church has no part in it and no way of encouraging it. OTOH, by a use of the ordinary means of salvation the individual's faith and repentance can be objectified in terms of what is preached and encouraged by administration of the sacraments. (3.) If something is amiss in profession or practice, then the use of admonition, censure, and deprivation can help to "restore" such an one; but if the person sees their salvation as solely a matter between themselves and the Lord then they are beyond correction and a law to themselves.

Blessings!


----------



## Iconoclast (Feb 24, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Hello;
> 
> What exactly is lifestyle evangelism and friendship evangelism? And how do they rate Scripturally?
> 
> ...




This might be lifestyle evangelism;


> 1 Thessalonians 1
> 1Paul, and Silvanus, and Timotheus, unto the church of the Thessalonians which is in God the Father and in the Lord Jesus Christ: Grace be unto you, and peace, from God our Father, and the Lord Jesus Christ.
> 
> 2We give thanks to God always for you all, making mention of you in our prayers;
> ...


Clearly they were converted by the word preached in power,and much assurance.
Just as clearly having become followers,they were examples and in verse 8 they verbally sounded out the word.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 25, 2008)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> > The NT doesn't view conversion in the revivalistic sense of a moment of decision.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Suppose further that Bob, being convicted of sin, wants to immediately confess, repent and believe, but does not know how. Suppose Bob asks you to show him how to pray. 

Do you then say, "Well, that's not my job...wait for conversion until next Sunday morning between 9am and 10am by the qualified experts."


It would appear the prayer with the seeker (Bob) is the recommended activity. 

While we should never guarantee that one is saved due to mouthing of words only, or that one is saved without regard to the Scripture (Joe just shared the Scriptures with him didn't he - from Romans) but Joe should certainly show Bob what a Christian prays like. Lord, I want truth, I want to truly believe and truly repent, give me a new heart to believe...grant me faith in your Son Jesus Christ for the remission of my sins...amen.

Of course, this rests upon Bob's new knowledge of Scripture - albeit scant - with the Romans Road. Of course, Bob isnever to trust his prayer as an activity that saves. But this IS the right thing to do, when occasions opens, never pass up an opportunity to ask for repentance and belief or encourage others to as well.

And when it is all said and done, is this then evangelism, sharing, testimonying, witnessing or preaching?


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 25, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> BaptistInCrisis said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible in this type of scenario for Joe to actually have come to faith in Christ?
> ...




Yes, a believer may begin his Christian life outside the church, but if he is a believer he will not remain so. ONe of the first steps of obedience should be baptism and joining a local manifestation of Christ's church.


----------



## JBaldwin (Feb 25, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> JBaldwin said:
> 
> 
> > Based on what you just said, my conversion could not have happened when it did, because my older sister came home from a meeting at church one evening and told me about the Lord, and I responded and gave my heart to the Lord. Baptism did not happend until 5 years later.
> ...



While I fully understand that conversion is not based on a point in time decision but rather a work of God's Spirit in an individual's life that may go on for some time, there is often a time to which a person can point when they came to the realization of the need of Christ and turned to Him. This you will find all over the NT, the thief on the cross, the philippian jailer, etc. In my own experience, when my sister shared the gospel with me, I believe the work of the Spirit had already prepared my heart (and not through the preaching of the Word, since I had never heard the gospel from the pulpit or a preacher before that time, though the Scriptures had been read to me as child). I do not believe that if God had taken my life between the time I gave my heart to Him and the time I realized the need to be baptised that I would have been consigned to hell. There have been many over the centuries who have been truly converted and died before they could be baptised and discipled.

If I understand you (from other posts), you are saying you do not believe that evangelizing is the same as sharing the gospel (which is what comes to my mind when I hear the word evangelize), but rather it is the combination of sharing the gospel AND discipling. Jesus commanded His disciples to "go and make disciples" of all nations baptizing them in the name of the Father, Son and Holy Spirit, which is the work of an ordained minister. While I heartily agree with you that baptising and discipling is to be done under the care of qualified elders set aside for that purpose, I do not believe this prevents others from being free to share the gospel. Nor do I believe that because they are not free to baptise or lead a church that they should not share the gospel. Also, I do not believe that God prevents people from being truly converted just because they have yet to find an elder to baptise and disciple them. If my sister had not felt the freedom to share her faith with me, years may have gone before I had heard the gospel.


----------



## Herald (Feb 25, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> BaptistInCrisis said:
> 
> 
> > > The NT doesn't view conversion in the revivalistic sense of a moment of decision.
> ...



Perg, do you believe salvation occurs independent of a prayer? In other words, can a person hear the gospel and respond in faith without prayer? Consider what Paul said about Abraham:

*Romans 4:3* 3 For what does the Scripture say? "ABRAHAM BELIEVED GOD, AND IT WAS CREDITED TO HIM AS RIGHTEOUSNESS." 

What did Abraham do? He believed. This was on the basis of faith. Saving faith _will result_ in confession, outward displays of the new inward condition, but it does not accompany or precede salvation. I don't mean to hijack this thread and turn into the "sinners prayer" thread, but I grew frustrated in that thread because no one would respond to me comments. 

Is praying with the seeker a recommended activity? It depends what you mean by the prayer. Since a prayer does not save, I would say any prayer that makes it sound as though a person has invited Christ into their heart is setting the person up for possible guilt or delusion. What if the person prays the prayer but really isn't saved? What if they were just swayed by emotions? Then their prayer either becomes a source of guilt, or worse, an unfounded guarantee that they are saved. You CAN still pray with the person, but I would center the prayer more on asking God to help them in their faith, that they may become more like Christ. Let me provide a hypothetical conversation:

Bob: Well Joe, I'm glad you're concerned about your sin and how God views it. Let me ask you Joe, based on what we spoke about today, do you believe that you're a sinner?

Joe: Yes, I do.

Bob: Do you believe what the bible says, "that the wages of sin is death" and that the sinner is under the wrath of almighty God?

Joe: Yes.

Bob: Do you believe that Jesus Christ, the Son of God, was born of a virgin, lived a sinless life, was crucified on the cross and took on his body the full weight and penalty for sin?

Joe: Yes.

Bob: Do you believe that Jesus died, on the third day rose again and then ascended into heaven and will one day come again to judge the living and the dead?

Joe: I do.

Bob: Well Joe, knowing these facts is great, but facts do not save. A person is saved from their sins on the basis of faith. Faith is believing that what the bible says about these questions is true. Faith is choosing to believe and trust God. It also includes repentance, which is a turning away from your life of sin and turning towards God. This turning towards God is also on the basis of faith. Are you willing to repent and believe on the Lord Jesus Christ by faith?

Joe: Yes, I am.

Bob: Will you?

Joe: I will.

Bob: _Do _you?

Joe: I do!

Bob: Well Joe, salvation is not a light switch that is turned on. God is actively at work in calling his children to himself. He may work on them for quite some time before they actually believe by faith. What is required of you is to now grow in the faith that you profess.

At this point I would encourage Joe to pray, but this prayer is more for his Christian growth than it is to verbalize his salvation. I would then make sure Joe is brought to a local church for worship, the communion of the saints through fellowship and the administration of the sacraments. My concern in this type of exchange would be more centered around Joe's understanding of his sinfulness and the word of God.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 25, 2008)

Just to point out something else about the terms: _lifestyle_ or _friendship_ evangelism. 

Prima facia, this reveals a typical problem in theology today that forgets that we evangelize with the Gospel.

Now, I'm absolutely certain somebody is going to object because they'll state that we're supposed to live in a way worthy of our Savior and that Christ stated that His would be known by their love for one another. Whenever one points out that it is the Gospel that we share in our testimony or preach from our pulpits then ultimately someone thinks that the two ideas are mutually exclusive.

Some people will say: Evangelize with your life and, if you only if you have to, use words. Folly!

What this actually gives away is that people actually believe that inherent righteousness is what we're after and that our moral improvement is really what the Gospel is. Our testimony is not that we have happy and moral lives. Our testimony points outside ourselves to Christ when we speak of Him. Surely people ask about us after they see our lives but we are to be prepared to speak of the hope that lies within and the fact that we seem like moral and happy people is not the hope that lies within.

Sometimes we need to remember to object to certain terms on their face because they communicate far too much as we try to borrow them from men who do confuse their lives with the announcement of Christ's death on a Cross to atone for sinful men. Heaven forbid that we import these ideas into our Churches and confuse the simple with these ideas just because we can find enough verses to baptize the term as long as we make a million qualifications.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 25, 2008)

JBaldwin said:


> armourbearer said:
> 
> 
> > JBaldwin said:
> ...




Perhaps the point that others are trying to make is that the modern church is all for trying to get people in the door and not for teachinh them once they are in...I don't know, maybe they will respond.

Evangelism involves discipling, but this does not mean that it is not evangelism if the new convert is not signed up at a local church immediately. 

More complete evangelism will occur as the new believer is incorporated into a local body and this is an aim of evangelism. 

But people do experience true conversions ouside the churcha and these conversions are clear demarcations in their life and are clearly stated by believers as the start of their Christian lives.

For me, I was saved at age 18, alone in the middle of the night reading. I sought out a pastor for baptism 3 months later and joined a church 18 months later...quite a slow and winding road of obedience... but my conversion was clear, it was out of church, and it did not result in joining a church for quite some time later.


----------



## JBaldwin (Feb 25, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> Just to point out something else about the terms: _lifestyle_ or _friendship_ evangelism.
> 
> Prima facia, this reveals a typical problem in theology today that forgets that we evangelize with the Gospel.
> 
> ...



You make some very good points. If we do not share the Gospel, then we have not really evangelized. Having said that, and it is really the point I was trying to make earlier, the phrase "lifestyle evangelism" is really a misnomer. We do not evangelize with our lives as much as we shine as lights in a crooked and perverse generation (Phil 2:15). Lights unmask the darkness around them, they reveal what is hidden. If we are truly shining as lights in a dark world, then the holy lives we live are not "evangelizing" but revealing (by contrast) sin and pointing men to Christ who is The Light. This difference others see is what the Spirit of God uses to spark people's interest in Christ. And you are so right, if we fail to show Christ to them, then we are missing the mark.


----------



## MW (Feb 25, 2008)

JBaldwin said:


> While I fully understand that conversion is not based on a point in time decision but rather a work of God's Spirit in an individual's life that may go on for some time, there is often a time to which a person can point when they came to the realization of the need of Christ and turned to Him. This you will find all over the NT, the thief on the cross, the philippian jailer, etc. In my own experience, when my sister shared the gospel with me, I believe the work of the Spirit had already prepared my heart (and not through the preaching of the Word, since I had never heard the gospel from the pulpit or a preacher before that time, though the Scriptures had been read to me as child). I do not believe that if God had taken my life between the time I gave my heart to Him and the time I realized the need to be baptised that I would have been consigned to hell. There have been many over the centuries who have been truly converted and died before they could be baptised and discipled.
> 
> If I understand you (from other posts), you are saying you do not believe that evangelizing is the same as sharing the gospel (which is what comes to my mind when I hear the word evangelize), but rather it is the combination of sharing the gospel AND discipling. Jesus commanded His disciples to "go and make disciples" of all nations baptizing them in the name of the Father, Son and Holy Spirit, which is the work of an ordained minister. While I heartily agree with you that baptising and discipling is to be done under the care of qualified elders set aside for that purpose, I do not believe this prevents others from being free to share the gospel. Nor do I believe that because they are not free to baptise or lead a church that they should not share the gospel. Also, I do not believe that God prevents people from being truly converted just because they have yet to find an elder to baptise and disciple them. If my sister had not felt the freedom to share her faith with me, years may have gone before I had heard the gospel.



Nor do I believe the official proclamation of the gospel and administration of baptism prevents people from individually sharing their faith. I stated as much in my first post in this thread. But from the church's point of view (not the individual's perspective), there is no true discipleship apart from baptism and teaching -- the two terms of the great commission; hence all discipleship properly takes place under a ministry set apart for that purpose.

Concerning your own individual experience, nothing I said should be construed as casting doubt on it; but again, from the church's point of view, whose task is to disciple the individual, there is no way of knowing whether your faith was genuine without a credible profession of faith, and such profession of faith is only objectifiable in terms of what the church preaches.


----------



## JBaldwin (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you for clarifying that!


----------

